# Brother Adolphus Greenlee



## Adolphus Greenlee (Jan 29, 2015)

Should I stay at 3rd or is there really more to the journey?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 30, 2015)

There is enough material in the first 3 degrees to last a lifetime so there is no need to go further.  Further is nice not important.

Some suggest waiting at least a year.  I went through the line before petitioning my first appendent body so I suggest waiting more like 5 years.

We're brothers the rest of our lives so there's no hurry.  Fund a life/endowed membership first if your jurisdiction has that option.


----------



## bezobrazan (Jan 30, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> There is enough material in the first 3 degrees to last a lifetime so there is no need to go further.  Further is nice not important.
> 
> Some suggest waiting at least a year.  I went through the line before petitioning my first appendent body so I suggest waiting more like 5 years.
> 
> We're brothers the rest of our lives so there's no hurry.  Fund a life/endowed membership first if your jurisdiction has that option.


I got to agree. I haven't joined an appended body because there is so much to do at my Lodge. After I experience everything I can going through the officers line then maybe.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Many smart men have said "Know Thyself".  Symbols are external, my journey is mostly internal.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 31, 2015)

Masonry is a journey and is personal to each brother that undertakes it. Too many times I have heard the opinion expressed that there is so much to learn in the Blue Lodge that there was no reason to go anywhere else.  You said that you were in search of light and the only way to do this is to travel. This system of morality is more than the first three degrees and so much of what you learn in the Blue House is further explained and expanded upon as you travel through the other degrees. Go at your own pace but go.  You will enjoy the journey.


----------

